# Sdfix



## pianomans (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello
Can you use SDFIX to remove all trojans and spyware? Is it a good idea to run it as maintainance? Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, No, it does not remove or detect all of them.

You should not use it as part of maintenance....use a good online scan, plus your installed antispyware and antivirus program.

I'd reccommend you always have a Hijackthis log checked when you suspect, or are told, by any program that you have "bugs"....

SDFix is a specialized tool that we use, posted along with directions, in certain situations based on what shows in other scans or logs.

There are times, when you don't want to run it right off the bat.

It's also only effective from Safe Mode.....


----------



## pianomans (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info......I just had a spyware problem with Ultimate cleaner 2007. I posted a highjack this log in the other forum. I didn't get any bites so I just searched the archives and found people with the same problem that had been solved. The SDFix seemed to be the cure. Wow. what a great tool. I ran it just like the directions said , and all my problems are gone I guess. I asked again about posting the SDFIX results and a new highjack this log, but I guess they are really busy. Thanks for the answer


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi again, One of the most important things to know about special tools like *SDFix* is that updates are added to it very often....so, keeping it on hand will not work if you have caught any of the very newest malware.... you absolutely must download a new copy every time you use it, meaning from *one day to the next*.


----------

